# 아니 그 이상 되는...



## idialegre

I have a bit of a problem with the following sentence:

여섯 번째 별은 다섯 번째의 가장 작은 별보다 열 배, 아니 그 이상 되는, 지금까지 본 오느 별보다 컸다. 

I understand it to mean, "The sixth star was ten times as big as the fifth and smallest star, and bigger than any star he had seen until then."

But I don't understand the phrase 아니 그 이상 되는. Can someone explain it to me?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Kross

아니 그 이상되는 consists of two parts. 아니 comes from 아니다. it is used to deny what has just been said before. 그 이상되는 means something goes beyond the number said before. So the expression in question means literally, "The sixth star was ten times, (no), more than ten times as big as the fifth and smallest star,"


----------



## idialegre

Aha! I never would have figured that out on my own! Thanks so much!


----------



## vientito

Kross said:


> 아니 그 이상되는 consists of two parts. 아니 comes from 아니다. it is used to deny what has just been said before. 그 이상되는 means something goes beyond the number said before. So the expression in question means literally, "The sixth star was ten times, (no), more than ten times as big as the fifth and smallest star,"



What I don't quite figure out is why "그 이상되는" but not "그 이상되게"

To me anything following that 는 should be a noun

but the functionality of that middle part seems to me more like an adverb to pair with 크다


----------



## yonh

vientito said:


> What I don't quite figure out is why "그 이상되는" but not "그 이상되게"
> 
> To me anything following that 는 should be a noun
> 
> but the functionality of that middle part seems to me more like an adverb to pair with 크다


Both are fine by me. The former phrase is adnominal, while the latter is adverbial.

adnominal + noun
adverbial + predicate (verb or adjective)

So, the subject(noun) of the former is '별': 그 이상 되는 *별*
And the predicate(adjective) of the latter is '크다': 그 이상 되게 *크다*


----------

